# HSU- STF-2 vs Velodyne Impact 10



## Cash09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys

I use my 2.1 JBL L890s and Harmon Kardon hk3490 and Velodyne impact 10 to listen to music - I was thinking of changing the Velodyne Impact 10 for a HSU-STF-2. Would you guys recommend it ?

Thank you for your advice !


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I can tell from the web, both are 10 inch ported designs. I haven't A/B'ed the two subs, but at first blush I'd guess that if the Velodyne is not cutting it for you, this particular HSU may not offer a big improvement. 

FWIW- The HSU's published specs _are_ better, but you may be better-off getting a _larger_ (12+ inch driver) sub. HSU does make quality products, and I am just basing this off of what I saw on the web.

Of course, if you kept the Velodyne AND added the HSU you might hear a huge improvement. :hsd:


----------



## Cash09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate your response. I checked with Electronics expo- Their return policy sucks ! I might end up adding another sub down the lane. Do you think a crossover might help ? DBX -223xs
Stereo 2-Way/Mono 3-Way Crossover with XLR Connectors


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry to leave you hanging; my PC died so I've been off-line for a while!

I checked online and did not find any info on the DBX crossover.

If your AVR has room correction/on-board crossovers, you should not need an outboard x-over. Either way, most subs have a built-in x-over anyway, so you should be fine.


----------

